# A letter from the woman I'm seeing.



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

She gave me this last night when I left her place.

Dear Nidge,

I wanted you to know at this moment in time what my feelings are towards you, they are strong and powerful and my heart is filled with love. I've held back as much as I could for reasons I just don't know but over the last couple of days my heart has just opened up.

I'm consumed with words you have said to me, they have taken away any doubts I had about us.

It's hard for me to trust and believe that someone wants me for who I am and wants to love me.

I'm sat here in tears because of the happiness I'm feeling, I don't ever want to lose what we have. You are by far the nicest man I've ever met and to me you are perfect, you give me everything I need and ever wanted from a man, your kindness, compassion, love, the intimacy I've always desired, I didn't think it existed.

Your gentle and you listen, I love every day we share together they are very precious times.

I have sat and thought about how I could show you how I feel, discovering these words are all you need to read, they explain everything.

From the first moment I saw you I knew there was something different, I was totally blown away by you. I know without doubts you are the one I've been waiting for all my life.

I have promised you no matter what if there is something upsetting me I will talk to you about it, I will stay true to this I promise you because if I ever lost you due to something getting out of hand my heart would be broken.

This bond we share feels strong; at times I can hardly stand for us to be apart, I've never felt like this before.

I'm sorry that I have issues regarding my insecurities and a couple of times I've let you down because of negative things said by negative people.

It's hard at times just to believe what's true and what isn't just because no one has ever been this kind and loving towards me.

As you know I've spent a good portion of my life being lied to. It's hard for me at times to explain how I'm feeling because I've had to learn to deal with my feelings on my own, I hide myself away and go quiet, like I said this will change, although at times it will be hard I promise I will get rid of them feelings.

Thank you for coming into my life giving me your love and true happiness.

All my love

PXXXXXXX

P.S. For the first time in my life I believe in love at first sight, having a soul mate and meeting the love of your life. xxxx


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

She makes you sound like a right soppy cnut nidge.

Lovely letter and obviously a good connection. Fair play that man


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

doubt she wanted every tom n dick reading that mate. sounds really personal and you should enjoy it and keep it to urself


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like a keeper mate :thumb:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

your low puting this on here m8t also shes bunny boiler material!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fair play mate. Sounds as tho she's totally smitten with u well done.

Ps. Keep sharing ur sex life on ukm please. I feel like I know the woman we all know now as 'Pxxxxxx'

Pps. A letter? Is she in prison :laugh:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

****ing hell nidge, if she can right that about you after looking at your ugly mug... :lol:

but seriously though sounds like a nice woman mate, good on ya.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> doubt she wanted every tom n dick reading that mate. sounds really personal and you should enjoy it and keep it to urself


I've shared worse on here.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

I can see that letter ending up as evidance of a crime :lol:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> doubt she wanted every tom n dick reading that mate. sounds really personal and you should enjoy it and keep it to urself


Yup - I'd go off the f*ckin map if I poured my heart out like that and it ended up on a forum  ...so off the map you'd read about it in the papers :devil2:

Still tho - she sounds lovely and its really nice that shes so happy with you :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Long may the honeymoon period last, it'll be a long hard but ultimately worthwhile journey for you both. I wish you both all the best I hope she can come out of her defensive shell.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I'm gonna change a few key words and print that and give it my missus :lol:

Jus kiddin, bit weird putting it on here but hell if you want everyone to share in your happiness then fairplay.

She sounds like a good egg mate :clap:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Why would you post this on UKM? It implies that you find a bunch of guys that workout...who you dont really know tbh...more important than a girl that has confided in you. Some things can be kept private you know, you dont have to run on your computer and report everything, we get it, you have a life when not sat on the internet.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol nidge has abused that trust she talks about in the letter already  fcuking hilarious but ill give hi the ben of the doubt. he means well i guess


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

sounds like she is giving you reps, keeper!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

4 shame !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Made up for you mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru:3195438 said:


> Why would you post this on UKM? It implies that you find a bunch of guys that workout...who you dont really know tbh...more important than a girl that has confided in you. Some things can be kept private you know, you dont have to run on your computer and report everything, we get it, you have a life when not sat on the internet.


Why are you being such a pr**k towards everyone ATM.

Its been the same since you started posting again.

If he wants to share it its his choice and nit for you to give it the big licks TBH.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Good on u as said before but One's love life shouldnt be exposed on here.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bet nidge was typing that out with tears streaming down his face the big pansy. blubbering how he must share this with his ukm brothers


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Why are you being such a pr**k towards everyone ATM.
> 
> Its been the same since you started posting again.
> 
> If he wants to share it its his choice and nit for you to give it the big licks TBH.


everyone??? lol, lighten up big man.

Why are you acting like the playground dinner lady. Pull that pole out your ass and climb down from the high horse....its just a red banner :lol: . Have a right to express my feelings on him posting, as much as he does posting it. Im not the only one who made the comment


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Its not as if he's went down to the local pub and had a laugh with his m8's about the letter, sharing is caring! Nidge is made up over the fact that despite his crazy past he is still able to not be one of these Im a hard cvnt I dont do emotions and break through a womans defensive troubled self. There is nothing really personal in that letter other than feelings that could be ascertained by any member of the public who saw them hold hands or kiss in public. It would be different if she divuldged some of the **** she went through but she didnt so simmer down, we dont know her and most of us probably live nowhere near Nidge and P so no harm done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru:3195462 said:


> everyone??? lol, lighten up big man.
> 
> Why are you acting like the playground dinner lady. Pull that pole out your ass and climb down from the high horse....its just a red banner :lol: . Have a right to express my feelings on him posting, as much as he does posting it. Im not the only one who made the comment


Nothing to do with the red banner its an observation made over a long time.

You dissappear then come back acting like a tool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know what you've shared in MA or AL but from the letter, I'd say you must be a very lovely guy, Nidge, and I'm pleased for you that you've found someone who appreciates you and I hope you're happy with the situation and not running for 'cover'.

That said, if you're posting details of your sexlife/pics with her in said areas, maybe she doesn't know you that well:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nothing to do with the red banner its an observation made over a long time.
> 
> You dissappear then come back acting like a tool.


disappear?? Its a forum milky. Ive not walked out on a group of close mates for a women :lol:

1. how is saying i dont think posting that info is respectful acting like a tool

2. who is everyone??

3. lots of people pm me for advice, rep from advice on their threads and give likes, so i dont think im acting a "pr**k towards everyone" or a "tool"

4. again, im not the only one saying this so i guess quite a few people in this thread are "tools" then??


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

what she's saying is she want you in her bum..........


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

love can be great!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got to admit when i read the OP(only read a few lines) thought it was a horrible breach of confidence tbh.

you don't go posting an intimate letter from someone that means anything to you on an open forum, not IMO anyway.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why would you post this on UKM? It implies that you find a bunch of guys that workout...who you dont really know tbh...more important than a girl that has confided in you. Some things can be kept private you know, you dont have to run on your computer and report everything, we get it, you have a life when not sat on the internet.


Says the man who's never shared his sex secrets online before. :confused1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

goonerton said:


> I've got to admit when i read the OP(only read a few lines) thought it was a horrible breach of confidence tbh.
> 
> you don't go posting an intimate letter from someone that means anything to you on an open forum, not IMO anyway.


FFS:confused1: I'll take the fcuker down. This place is getting full of prized cocks at the moment I'm off.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> disappear?? Its a forum milky. Ive not walked out on a group of close mates for a women :lol:
> 
> 1. how is saying i dont think posting that info is respectful acting like a tool
> 
> ...


Ive never had an issue with yourself, however I have found you to be blunt,direct,sarcastic posters. IRL you probably dont suffer fools gladly, ive seen that when people ask what may seem like an obvious question to yourself you storm in with a blunt/direct and or sarcastic on occasion funny but unhelpful reply. IRL people have the benefit of knowing you, hearing your tone, reading your facial and body language and therefor know how to respond to you. On forums we dont have that so its very difficult to read people and perhaps this is why you have been labelled/accused of what you have been accused of. Thing is you know this already and I doubt very much you'll change , you'll type how you speak/think lol. Not having a go just trying to offer a different perspective


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Says the man who's never shared his sex secrets online before. :confused1:


lol, i also do that down the pub and the mrs has a giggle, sex is sex man.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats mate, you are a nice bloke tbh. Helped me sort out my mess of a life, as did milky. Both lovely human beings. To mr mcgru why be so judgemental? I think thats what is grating milkys balls. Nobody has the right to judge anyone.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i also do that down the pub and the mrs has a giggle, sex is sex man.


So you keep saying.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> Ive never had an issue with yourself, however I have found you to be blunt,direct,sarcastic posters. IRL you probably dont suffer fools gladly, ive seen that when people ask what may seem like an obvious question to yourself you storm in with a blunt/direct and or sarcastic on occasion funny but unhelpful reply. IRL people have the benefit of knowing you, hearing your tone, reading your facial and body language and therefor know how to respond to you. On forums we dont have that so its very difficult to read people and perhaps this is why you have been labelled/accused of what you have been accused of. Thing is you know this already and I doubt very much you'll change , you'll type how you speak/think lol. Not having a go just trying to offer a different perspective


its ok  , ive had several comments from people saying they like my blunt approach. Cant please everyone.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

A few of you may not know but Nidge went thro a load of sh*t not long back and now he's happy.

I really dont get the negativity towards this TBH.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nidge said:


> So you keep saying.


think thats the first time ive said that??

Anyway, lets not turn this thread into something about me. Its great that you have someone that feels that way, i just simply dont get why you felt you needed to prove to these guys that you are capable of getting a women to feel that way?? But well done, hang on to her.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Am i allowed to cringe ?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its ok  , ive had several comments from people saying they like my blunt approach. Cant please everyone.


Spot on mate!

Be urself that's all it matters and throw cherries @ the ones who think lower of u

:bounce:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru:3195505 said:


> its ok  , ive had several comments from people saying they like my blunt approach. Cant please everyone.


Yeah be blunt about training etc but why pi*s on someones parade ?

Anyway like you say back to Nidge.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> A few of you may not know but Nidge went thro a load of sh*t not long back and now he's happy.
> 
> I really dont get the negativity towards this TBH.


ahhhhh, so this explains your fireyness towards me. It was nothing personal nidge. Id say the same if i read that post from anyone. Just my view on it.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice work nidge! Sounds like a keeper

I look forward to seeing your reply, lets see Nidge's puppy dog side


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> Nice work nidge! Sounds like a keeper
> 
> I look forward to seeing your reply, lets see Nidge's puppy dog side


x2 pal....... are you gonna write her 1 back ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> what she's saying is she want you in her bum..........


Yaaaaay for uriel!!

Anyway i agree, balls n all!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

seriously jealous mate youv got something really special right their cherish it, & take care of this woman who obviously loves you more then anything. A woman like that is rare these days so go for it mate !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I dont get why people are saying this shouldnt have been posted. With so much hate in the world isnt it nice to see something like this to put things into perspective.

If you dont like reading it the dont bother, dont have a go at Nidge for sharing something really quite special.

Jealousy springs to mind.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> A few of you may not know but Nidge went thro a load of sh*t not long back and now he's happy.
> 
> I really dont get the negativity towards this TBH.


Not all of us know this milk's and on the face of reading that letter it just seems a gross breaking of some ones most iner and private

thorts not something to splash all over a body building forum but if hes ok with that who r we to disagree!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Nidge said:


> FFS:confused1: I'll take the fcuker down. This place is getting full of prized cocks at the moment I'm off.


We're all different and have different morals & principles, no need to get the @rsehole because people don't agree with something you've done...

Did you ask her if she'd mind you posting her letter on a BBing forum you go on?

If you did and she was OK with that then thats fair enough IMO

But if not have you thought that maybe what she wrote was just meant for you?, and she didn't want it plastered across the internet...just a thought

If you don't think its out of order, why don't you go and tell her you posted her letter on the internet?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll say it again the letter pretty much extolls her growing love and happyness for him, there are no personal details in there. She could express the same love in public by holding his hand, kissing him and smiling and laughing that would let the public know that "boy she really must love him"


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Jealousy springs to mind.


lol u are totally off mate. It's not about jealousy. It's about *privacy*


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd trade that letter for a post-it note on the side saying

"beer in the fridge, off out with the girls, bum fun tonight if i'm drunk"


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> I'll say it again the letter pretty much extolls her growing love and happyness for him, there are no personal details in there. She could express the same love in public by holding his hand, kissing him and smiling and laughing that would let the public know that "boy she really must love him"


But she didnt, she wrote a letter which is private


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol u are totally off mate. It's not about jealousy. It's about *privacy*


Its not for you to decide, if Nidge want to share a post then it is his decision to do so.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gymgym said:


> lol u are totally off mate. It's not about jealousy. It's about *privacy*


When did you become an expert on this woman?

Nidge clearly knows her very well and if he didnt think she would like the letter on here then im sure he wouldnt have posted it.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Fair one mate, what blo.ody difference does it make that this has been posted. She may not even give a flying fcuk that its on here. IMO we should see more openness in society, we are a nation full of closed doors into other people's lives and the internet is the only way to share your happiness/concerns/questions to the mass audience.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> I'll say it again the letter pretty much extolls her growing love and happyness for him, there are no personal details in there. She could express the same love in public by holding his hand, kissing him and smiling and laughing that would let the public know that "boy she really must love him"


lol thats no kinda comparison mate. you havent gotta read the whole thing to get the distinct impression it was for his eyes only.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

He's posted a letter which contains no personal ID information, no photographs or intimate physical details.

It was written by a nameless person that none of us know.

It's about and addressed to him.

If he's happy to share about himself, no-one would be hurt by this and it's his choice.

If the author of the letter knew about it being posted on a forum, she would probably be flattered that he wanted to shout it from the rooftopsxx


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I think its great that someone has found love and great that they want to share that fact with others. Hopefully Nidge will be sharing the naked pics with us shortly!! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> He's posted a letter which contains no personal ID information, no photographs or intimate physical details.
> 
> It was written by a nameless person that none of us know.
> 
> ...


Spot on!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

gymgym said:


> lol u are totally off mate. It's not about jealousy. It's about *privacy*


Coming from the man with his top off in his avatar. Levels of privacy differ between individuals.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> But she didnt she wrote a letter which is private


Fair point, perhaps the public display of affection will be next. I guess Im clutching at straws, to me the level of affection in the letter is the same as or similar to that in public I dont have a problem with that. Atleast there was no personal info in the letter relating to what caused her to become this defensive, guarded person, if there were then yes imo that would have been in bad taste.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Tbh IMO i wouldnt be happy at all if i wrote a letter that deep and meaningful and it was posted up in a public forum.....

Im not being a cnut just that a letter is a very private thing that is special


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you know what i honestly thought. Not about privacy or any of that crap.

I thought that something so lovely and quite frankly rare, should be kept between the two people it was designed for. That was just my opinion on it. If others opinion is different then fine. Be a bit boring on here if we all agreed.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> lol thats no kinda comparison mate. you havent gotta read the whole thing to get the distinct impression it was for his eyes only.


Another fair point, however I direct you to Leigh L's reply she has worded it far better than I


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nidge mate don`t take it down i like reading it , cause it reminds me of the capacity for love in this world. I know much about heartbreak but not much about true love as i thought i did when my ex wife left me. So you be damn proud of that post be proud to have that kinda woman in your life.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Fair point, perhaps the public display of affection will be next. I guess Im clutching at straws, to me the level of affection in the letter is the same as or similar to that in public I dont have a problem with that. Atleast there was no personal info in the letter relating to what caused her to become this defensive, guarded person, if there were then yes imo that would have been in bad taste.


there is no personal info in the letter because its a private letter, from one person to another. Both parties know who they are talking about


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I really struggle to find any reason, as to why posting a token of Love,bonding etc, etc, should cause so many here to view it as a negative.Whos to say what is and what isnt private.Some people would declare their love by shouting it from the rooftops, some may choose not too.

I think Nidge, just wanted to share his feelings of hapiness.Nothing wrong with that.Im the most cynical old g.it that ever walked the planet, but even I was slightly touched by it.

Lighten up FFS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Tbh IMO i wouldnt be happy at all if i wrote a letter that deep and meaningful and it was posted up in a public forum.....
> 
> Im not being a cnut just that a letter is a very private thing that is special


Agreed. It is a personal choice thing.

Personally, if I wrote or received such a letter, I'd be keeping it to myself.

I'd probably blub if I showed it to anyone but I'm a soppy, emotional woman:lolxx


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymgym said:


> lol u are totally off mate. It's not about jealousy. It's about *privacy*


Why do you post on here ? You talk about privacy yet your perfectly happy to tell everyone, that your a supermodel slash trained killer ho wants a death match in a dark dingy dungeon with anyone on this forum brave enough to challenge you, Stop coming here posting your lying ignorant bullsh!t cause frankly im sick of it. That is all i will say i will not reply to any BS post you post back.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

FFS some of the c*nts on here, he posted up a letter without a name/details.

if it was a full blown sex tape i would understand some of the negative reactions, even though i doubt there would be any.

gymgym, i swear you was on an male escort website...... how are you now going on about privacy? :confused1:


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Why do you post on here ? You talk about privacy yet your perfectly happy to tell everyone, that your a supermodel slash trained killer ho wants a death match in a dark dingy dungeon with anyone on this forum brave enough to challenge you, Stop coming here posting your lying ignorant bullsh!t cause frankly im sick of it. That is all i will say i will not reply to any BS post you post back.


Ditto m8. and I have only been on this site 6 months.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NIDGE - post up the other few hundred (I know u have) - saying what a biff you are and you are gash in bed.lol

redress the balance...........


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Why do you post on here ? You talk about privacy yet your perfectly happy to tell everyone, that your a supermodel slash trained killer ho wants a death match in a dark dingy dungeon with anyone on this forum brave enough to challenge you, Stop coming here posting your lying ignorant bullsh!t cause frankly im sick of it. That is all i will say i will not reply to any BS post you post back.


ow go on its funny :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im going to make one up too - saying what a big sexy potty mouthed jock i am from nidges mum lol


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

phoenixlaw said:


> Fair one mate, what blo.ody difference does it make that this has been posted. *She may not even give a flying fcuk that its on here. IMO we should see more openness in society, we are a nation full of closed doors into other people's lives and the internet is the only way to share your happiness/concerns/questions to the mass audience.*


Thats fair enough if you want to be open and share your business/feelings etc on the internet, but you don't go sharing other people's private stuff without their say so, especially not if its someone you think anything of.

A letter like that is personal and intimate IMO , she evens talks about having problems with showing her feelings because of [email protected] she's gone through in the past etc...You then go and post that [email protected] on the internet? and thats cool, you would all do the same?

Really?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Lmao uriel


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Simspin said:


> ow go on its funny :lol:


Nah i will not waste anymore of my time on a compulsive liar ho probably is sitting right now, eating Doritos ziplock bag & drinking mountain dew from a beer hat raging over what iv just posted.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Congrats Nidge, hope you all the happiness.

GymGym, are you the local troll?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

goonerton said:


> Thats fair enough if you want to be open and share your business/feelings etc on the internet, but you don't go sharing other people's private stuff without their say so, especially not if its someone you think anything of.
> 
> A letter like that is personal and intimate IMO , she evens talks about having problems with showing her feelings because of [email protected] she's gone through in the past etc...You then go and post that [email protected] on the internet? and thats cool, you would all do the same?
> 
> Really?


x2


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah i will not waste anymore of my time on a compulsive liar ho probably is sitting right now, eating Doritos ziplock bag & drinking mountain dew from a beer hat raging over what iv just posted.


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like a goodun there mate and lucky to have someone who cares for you so much.

Oh and I might cut and paste that and send it my missus! That will keep me in the good books for a while.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all the young uns dont know guys like me and nidge know arcane sexual practices that ensure we have cupboards full of these letters.......u young bros will learn them all in time......

a pot of bees wax on a nipple can work woders fellas


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

and if you put on hers too....................wow lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all the young uns dont know guys like me and nidge know arcane sexual practices that ensure we have cupboards full of these letters.......u young bros will learn them all in time......
> 
> a pot of bees wax on a nipple can work woders fellas


Iv heard if you look really closely you can find 2 secret holes on a woman , and iv just figured it out its under the armpit and behing the knee


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Excuse me but this looks like my mrs' handwriting!!

:lol:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I reckon Nidge is one smooth talking dawg and little nidge has obviously not been letting the boys down with his antics and general magnifico-ness so i say fair play!

Maybe in hindsight he wouldnt put the letter up again and maybe he would but come on, if thats all some of you guys have to worry about today then maybe you need to find something else.

No one got shot, he didnt take the pish or something as he is obviously pleased about it all so good for Nidge............................................................

and little nidge :blush:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

MY GOD!!!

All you mini Hittlers in here with all these morals get a grip you keyboard warriors!!

Nidge was probably that chuffed with such a letter that he just wanted another to read it

You lads need to chill out and watch some porn all the gear is getting to you.....

Sit back, relax and let the good times role


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lets all agree to disagree. end of the day i think nidges intentions were good but its like that dog on the walls ads says. hes just a bloke init


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> MY GOD!!!
> 
> All you mini Hittlers in here with all these morals get a grip you keyboard warriors!!
> 
> ...


think you need to chill a bit yourself mate.

disagreeing with someone/thing does not make anyone a "mini hitler" a " keyboard warrior" or any other BS ,

simply means they are expressing their disagreement.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

That's a cure letter she wrote you Mr Bruce Willis!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Nidge..just wanna say Well Done if you found the right person! Congrats mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok so we don't know who Op is/who she is,Wtf is the damage and to who,,,,,,,,

Though how many people still wear those aviators now,,,,,?Our local cab driver may,is that you mate?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You finally made her squirt then?

Haha only messing, pleased for both of you.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Thats fair enough if you want to be open and share your business/feelings etc on the internet, but you don't go sharing other people's private stuff without their say so, especially not if its someone you think anything of.
> 
> A letter like that is personal and intimate IMO , she evens talks about having problems with showing her feelings because of [email protected] she's gone through in the past etc...You then go and post that [email protected] on the internet? and thats cool, you would all do the same?
> 
> Really?


Yes, I would if I knew that person wouldn't mind. This thread has been blown way out of proportion. Funny how there is little response on this from any UK-M ladies.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

goonerton said:


> think you need to chill a bit yourself mate.
> 
> disagreeing with someone/thing does not make anyone a "mini hitler" a " keyboard warrior" or any other BS ,
> 
> simply means they are expressing their disagreement.


Seems to have just got out of hand over something so little in my opinion


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> Seems to have just got out of hand over something so little in my opinion


If you dont get it, then you never will.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If you dont get it, then you never will.


It's not rocket science.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> He's posted a letter which contains no personal ID information, no photographs or intimate physical details.
> 
> It was written by a nameless person that none of us know.
> 
> ...


Leigh- Part time cougar/part time wise-owl :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lesson learned don`t share your happiness cause people are negative to that as well. God some of you guys need to learn the meaning of respecting another person. Nidge posted this to share he`s happiness with pals he`s got on here, and all you other lot have managed to do is put a damper on good news i mean ffsake when your closets clean come and clean someone elses. But until then do your selfs a goddamn favor & just be happy for the guy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> It's not rocket science.


dont remember saying it was, but if you cant see why someone would deem it not appropriate, then you prob never will because its not the way you think.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

My take on all this

Stop showing off nidge ya [email protected] :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> My take on all this
> 
> Stop showing off nidge ya [email protected] :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Seems to have just got out of hand over something so little in my opinion


I don't think it has tbh , people are just questioning whether or not it was right for the OP to have posted what he did. No one is saying he's an evil [email protected] ,or that he should be shot for doing it...

IMO i think its probably a case of poor judgement rather than there being any bad intent

People can disagree civilly without it being seen as the start of WW3 or something!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I can see both sides to it. The guy was happy & wanted to show us all.

On the other hand i seen a guy post on Facebook a text an ex sent him begging for him back & he was just laughing at her which in my eyes is disrespectful


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I guess from that soppy sh!te you posted your trouser hooligan is in good form

For all those sayin he shouldn't do this and he shouldn't do that... Let the man gloat... The cnut is happy and wanted to share his joy, whether that's with his boys drinking a Super T playin dominos or on here who gives a sh!t


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

goonerton said:


> I don't think it has tbh , people are just questioning whether or not it was right for the OP to have posted what he did. No one is saying he's an evil [email protected] ,or that he should be shot for doing it...
> 
> IMO i think its probably a case of poor judgement rather than there being any bad intent
> 
> People can disagree civilly without it being seen as the start of WW3 or something!


No we fecking cant you big 'orrible cnut, we are all big muscly 'orrible monsters that have to always prove ourselves as being the most hardest and righteous ones :wink:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> I can see both sides to it. The guy was happy & wanted to show us all.
> 
> *On the other hand i seen a guy post on Facebook a text an ex sent him begging for him back & he was just laughing at her which in my eyes is disrespectful*


errr yeah thats completely different to this and far far worse :lol: (but still funny)


----------



## whytrigg (Apr 26, 2012)

Does she love you for your big muscles?

If so, then this is an inspirational post for us weed-lings and well placed on this forum.

Although, I shall not be putting up any of the poems I wooed my wench with for you horrible horrors to read


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've not been posting for a while, this place has changed! 8 pages and only one mention of pics :confused1:


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

i recieved an email very similar to this letter from an african lady who i hadnt even met before, very iffy, my advice is keep 1 hand on your wallet, buyer beware....

i was very temtped to send her the air fare to fly over, but after i knocked 1 out the feeling passed



Nidge said:


> She gave me this last night when I left her place.
> 
> Dear Nidge,
> 
> ...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Why do you post on here ? You talk about privacy yet your perfectly happy to tell everyone, that your a supermodel slash *trained killer ho wants a death match in a dark dingy dungeon with anyone on this forum brave enough to challenge you*, Stop coming here posting your lying ignorant bullsh!t cause frankly im sick of it. That is all i will say i will not reply to any BS post you post back.


 :lol: link?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Iv heard if you look really closely you can find 2 secret holes on a woman , and iv just figured it out its under the armpit and behing the knee


thats 4 holes mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: link?


It got closed by a mod im not gonna bring it up


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Fair play mucka, hope it all goes well for you both :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

**** me, what a load of bollocks for nothing.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Its not for you to decide, if Nidge want to share a post then it is his decision to do so.


Of course it is. Then he shouldnt take the p1ss 'cose some of us have the right to express our opinion.



Chelsea said:


> When did you become an expert on this woman?
> 
> Nidge clearly knows her very well and if he didnt think she would like the letter on here then im sure he wouldnt have posted it.


And how can u be so sure of this ? Did u ask her ? No.



phoenixlaw said:


> Coming from the man with his top off in his avatar. Levels of privacy differ between individuals.


Yes my top is off like many guys on here. No difference at all.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Of course it is. Then he shouldnt take the p1ss 'cose some of us have the right to express our opinion.
> 
> And how can u be so sure of this ? Did u ask her ? No.
> 
> *Yes my top is off like many guys on here*. No difference at all.


uv pretty much got ur muff out mate, whats this trained to kill kapers? :lol: thought u were french...


----------



## SC86 (Aug 5, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'm gonna change a few key words and print that and give it my missus :lol:


I was thinking the exact same thing lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Why do you post on here ? You talk about privacy yet your perfectly happy to tell everyone, *that your a supermodel* *slash trained killer* ho wants a death match in a dark dingy dungeon with anyone on this forum brave enough to challenge you, Stop coming here posting your lying ignorant bullsh!t cause frankly im sick of it. That is all i will say i will not reply to any BS post you post back.


Never said I was a "supermodel".. I modelled. Full stop. I never made a career out of fashion (mainstreet) modelling.

"slash trained killer" .. Lets say I was trained by someone good enough to give me total confidence over this. So yes.

You can be sick of it and u know what ? It amuses me 



Ashcrapper said:


> **** me, what a load of bollocks for nothing.


Exactly.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Never said I was a "supermodel".. I modelled. Full stop. I never made a career out of fashion (mainstreet) modelling.
> 
> "slash trained killer" .. Lets say I was trained by someone good enough to give me total confidence over this. So yes.
> 
> ...


Mate what can't you do? :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fat said:


> Mate what can't you do? :lol:


gymgym = zzyz?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Funny how when you post a cycle up on here and ask for advice you never ever get this many replies on the subject.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> Mate what can't you do? :lol:


stop winding people up on here?


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Fat said:


> Mate what can't you do? :lol:


tell the truth??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

paddy86 said:


> Funny how when you post a cycle up on here and ask for advice you never ever get this many replies on the subject.


whats your diet like mate? dont think you are ready for steroids


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> Funny how when you post a cycle up on here and ask for advice you never ever get this many replies on the subject.


change that sh!te under ur name and ull get more replys x


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> whats your diet like mate? dont think you are ready for steroids


Brilliant, reps


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> gymgym = zzyz?


Nope


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Totally out of hand, if Nidge posted the letter saying look what this stupid b1tch sent me haha dont even like her very much then fair point.

It must be nice for someone to feel that way about you and I imagine he just wanted to share that here rather than climbing a roof and shouting it which presents all kinds of dangers.

It is personal but I wouldnt be upset if I sent a letter like that and really meant it, I be annoyed if I made someone that happy that they wanted to share it.

Aslong as it isnt in a p1ss taking way I dont see an issue.

Good work Nidge


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

P.S. It still makes me giggle that we have a 'trained killer' amongst ourselves


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

come on, she will be furious that he posted her name, address, photo and a few naked pictures as well. oh wait..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This reminds me, I got a phone call from a gorgeous ex-girlfriend of mine the other day. We lost track of time, chatting about the wild nights we used to enjoy together. I couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd like to meet up and maybe rekindle a little of that magic. "Wow!", I said, "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now! I'm a bit older and a bit balder than when you last saw me!" She giggled and said she was sure I'd meet the challenge! "Yeah", I said, "just so long as you don't mind a man with a waistband that's a few inches wider these days!" She laughed and told me to stop being so silly! She teased me, saying that she thought tubby bald men were cute! "Anyway, I've put on a couple of pounds myself!" she giggled .....so I told her to fvck off.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> This reminds me, I got a phone call from a gorgeous ex-girlfriend of mine the other day. We lost track of time, chatting about the wild nights we used to enjoy together. I couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd like to meet up and maybe rekindle a little of that magic. "Wow!", I said, "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now! I'm a bit older and a bit balder than when you last saw me!" She giggled and said she was sure I'd meet the challenge! "Yeah", I said, "just so long as you don't mind a man with a waistband that's a few inches wider these days!" She laughed and told me to stop being so silly! She teased me, saying that she thought tubby bald men were cute! "Anyway, I've put on a couple of pounds myself!" she giggled .....so I told her to fvck off.


old ones are the best


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The privacy/moral side of it doesn't bother me TBH. Up to Nidge what he does with the letter.

I just find it an incredible that you would post something like that on a BB forum for a load of strangers to read. What's the point? If you were a 17 year old girl I could understand.

And spitting your dummy out and creating a thread so you can delete your account. Mate, seriously.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Never said I was a "supermodel".. I modelled. Full stop. I never made a career out of fashion (mainstreet) modelling.
> 
> "slash trained killer" .. Lets say I was trained by someone good enough to give me total confidence over this. So yes.


*Lies!!!*


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

:sleeping:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory:3196171 said:


> The privacy/moral side of it doesn't bother me TBH. Up to Nidge what he does with the letter.
> 
> I just find it an incredible that you would post something like that on a BB forum for a load of strangers to read. What's the point? If you were a 17 year old girl I could understand.
> 
> And spitting your dummy out and creating a thread so you can delete your account. Mate, seriously.


Thing is Nidge had been on here a long time and become well known amongst a lot of the older members.

He's happy, he felt like sharing his happiness.

It just seems at the moment on here its cool to give negative comments or snide remarks when someone has some good news they feel like sharing.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Thing is Nidge had been on here a long time and become well known amongst a lot of the older members.
> 
> He's happy, he felt like sharing his happiness.
> 
> It just seems at the moment on here its cool to give negative comments or snide remarks when someone has some good news they feel like sharing.


in fairness when other people post stuff up about women trouble, relationships and any other bloody pufter stuff they get nailed by the usual people (myself included) and then "its a forum full of pisstaking lads who are full of steds" gets posted up to excuse it all and everything is fine with the world again. just because he has been here a while doesnt make him excluded from that treatment. right or wrong thats generally the way it is on forums, this isnt loose women.

saying that he deserves stick for the delete my account look at me everyone thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper:3196209 said:


> in fairness when other people post stuff up about women trouble, relationships and any other bloody pufter stuff they get nailed by the usual people (myself included) and then "its a forum full of pisstaking lads who are full of steds" gets posted up to excuse it all and everything is fine with the world again. just because he has been here a while doesnt make him excluded from that treatment. right or wrong thats generally the way it is on forums, this isnt loose women.
> 
> saying that he deserves stick for the delete my account look at me everyone thread


TBH mate l was disgusted the other night at some of the comments made in another thread.

The only reason l brought up he has been on here a while is because some of us know what sh*t he's been thro of late.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Got any pictures of her minge?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

TBH everyone has a "story".

I just judge things on face value.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Bashy said:


> P.S. It still makes me giggle that we have a 'trained killer' amongst ourselves


Oh there's more than just one on here mate :rolleye:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> TBH mate l was disgusted the other night at some of the comments made in another thread.
> 
> The only reason l brought up he has been on here a while is because some of us know what sh*t he's been thro of late.


what thread and fair comment regarding shit hes been through


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ash you can shut it mate you deserved a load of stick for your poofy I'm gettin married thread and I'm actually shocked and disgusted that it didn't happen


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Ash you can shut it mate you deserved a load of stick for your poofy I'm gettin married thread and I'm actually shocked and disgusted that it didn't happen


hahahaha 

bring it bitch


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> TBH mate l was disgusted the other night at some of the comments made in another thread.
> 
> The only reason l brought up he has been on here a while is because some of us know what sh*t he's been thro of late.


You take this all way to seriously and forget its the internet sometimes. Most of us just flick on here in breaks at work (every 10mins :lol: ) to kill time. "disgusted at some of the comments" :lol: please!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:3196274 said:


> hahahaha
> 
> bring it bitch


I've said my piece, besides you're one of few people I wouldn't trade sarcasm and insults with cos I'd get my ass handed to me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I've said my piece, besides you're one of few people I wouldn't trade sarcasm and insults with cos I'd get my ass handed to me


  aww


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> aww


Breda gay 4 u :wub:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Simspin said:


> Breda gay 4 u :wub:


im starting to wonder if he really is black you know as that was lovely. wasnt aggressive at all


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Bashy said:


> P.S. It still makes me giggle that we have a 'trained killer' amongst ourselves


What's the fuss about it. Come train with me and I swear I'll teach u moves that will save ur life.



mikemull said:


> *Lies!!!*


Lies about ?? Morons like u make me laugh I swear. When did I say I was a "supermodel" ?? Shut ur mouth.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> What's the fuss about it. Come train with me and I swear I'll teach u moves that will save ur life.
> 
> Lies about ?? Morons like u make me laugh I swear. When did I say I was a "supermodel" ?? Shut ur mouth.


maybe you just said you were a super model and did a smashing job


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Hang on to her Nidge, she sounds like one in a million


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

gymgym said:


> What's the fuss about it. *Come train with me and I swear I'll teach u moves that will save ur life. *
> 
> Lies about ?? Morons like u make me laugh I swear. When did I say I was a "supermodel" ?? Shut ur mouth.


Been there with the royal marines so could prob teach you a thing or two :lol: , now they really are trained to kill


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> im starting to wonder if he really is black you know as that was lovely. wasnt aggressive at all


Its seems he has developed some sort of intelligence and is actually leading you into a false sense of security and then BLAM!!! he will drown you in KFC and watermelon!!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its seems he has developed some sort of intelligence and is actually leading you into a false sense of security and then BLAM!!! he will drown you in KFC and watermelon!!!!


you could be right here mate, I will be on my guard. the sneaky bastard


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you could be right here mate, I will be on my guard. the sneaky bastard


What a way to go though. I love kfc and watermelon...and im not even black!! (although have been made honorary member of the brotherhood)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

paddy86 said:


> Been there with the royal marines so could prob teach you a thing or two :lol: , now they really are trained to kill


Gymgym's instructor has been caught lying about being in the SAS, so I imagine he could even teach the marines a thing or two.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What a way to go though. I love kfc and watermelon...and im not even black!! (although have been made honorary member of the brotherhood)


look tanned though mate so may explain it somewhat


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dave3g said:


> Hang on to her Nidge, she sounds like one in a million


Oh thats all forgotten about now mate, weve moved on!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right Ash and Simspin I'm not havin my ethnicity questioned like I'm a pale no melanin having cnut... I'm the angriest mother fcuker on the forum.

Ash once you're married you won't be posting on here without permission... Your Mrs is probably out now and you've snuck on the laptop... Don't forget to delete history, cookies and clear cache don't want you getting grounded and Spinner go give Robin a call you man love craving mug


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> maybe you just said you were a super model and did a smashing job


As far as fashion goes I never had a "smashing job", never did one magasine cover, nothing considered "big deal" TBH.. But did lots covers and centerfold for "solo" (meaning posing alone and nude) for Gay magasines in the States yes.



paddy86 said:


> Been there with the royal marines so could prob teach you a thing or two :lol: , now they really are trained to kill


Would love this mate. Are u ever in London ? Always good to share different technics. Am more into Jet Kun Do but there are so many martial arts around.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> look tanned though mate so may explain it somewhat


true...

and r.e. the rep comment, it certainly has entertained my day. I thought it was going to drag as off to spain at 3am....but this has been a right laugh.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

This has turn't into a bully GymGym thread. Can someone start a new one for that please? lol


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Gymgym's instructor has been caught lying about being in the SAS, so I imagine he could even teach the marines a thing or two.


You mean Mo Teague ? Well all I know is that his training is best. Yes he's got a troubled past but it all comes down to results and results I've got from him were beyond sufficient.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

gymgym said:


> As far as fashion goes I never had a "smashing job", never did one magasine cover, nothing considered "big deal" TBH.. But did lots covers and centerfold for "solo" (meaning posing alone and nude) for Gay magasines in the States yes.
> 
> Would love this mate. Are u ever in London ? Always good to share different technics. Am more into Jet Kun Do but there are so many martial arts around.


you remind me of a certain someone gymgym:whistling:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> This has turn't into a bully GymGym thread. Can someone start a new one for that please? lol


I dont feel bullied at all so far and I think the mods got enough to be deleting idiots thread bullying me or locking threads so I hope it served them right.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> You mean Mo Teague ? Well all I know is that his training is best. Yes he's got a troubled past but it all comes down to results and results I've got from him were beyond sufficient.


yeah it's so good he imagines he learnt it in a regiment he was never a part of lmao

I can just imagine the tall tales that must get told when the two of you are together.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> im starting to wonder if he really is black you know as that was lovely. wasnt aggressive at all


you can do sum cool things with photshop these days!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Right Ash and Simspin I'm not havin my ethnicity questioned like I'm a pale no melanin having cnut... I'm the angriest mother fcuker on the forum.
> 
> Ash once you're married you won't be posting on here without permission... Your Mrs is probably out now and you've snuck on the laptop... Don't forget to delete history, cookies and clear cache don't want you getting grounded and Spinner go give Robin a call you man love craving mug


Thats more like it more in your face!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

When I grow up I want to be like gymgym


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah it's so good he imagines he learnt it in a regiment he was never a part of lmao
> 
> I can just imagine the tall tales that must get told when the two of you are together.


Mate check Mo Teague on "You Tube" and u will see for urself. Fair enough ??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Mate check Mo Teague on "You Tube" and u will see for urself. Fair enough ??


Gymgym, stop pretending you are friends with people on vids you have seen on youtube :tongue:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> When I grow up I want to be like gymgym


Thats a lot of growing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Mate check Mo Teague on "You Tube" and u will see for urself. Fair enough ??


i know who he is.

I also know he's an ex guardsman who goes around pretending he was a royal marine or in the SAS in order to sell his crappy self defense DVDs.

He's a lying fantasist, so I can imagine you two have a great time with each other.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Right Ash and Simspin I'm not havin my ethnicity questioned like I'm a pale no melanin having cnut... I'm the angriest mother fcuker on the forum.
> 
> Ash once you're married you won't be posting on here without permission... Your Mrs is probably out now and you've snuck on the laptop... Don't forget to delete history, cookies and clear cache don't want you getting grounded and Spinner go give Robin a call you man love craving mug


thats the spirit! haha busted 



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> true...
> 
> and r.e. the rep comment, it certainly has entertained my day. I thought it was going to drag as off to spain at 3am....but this has been a right laugh.


it has indeed :lol:



gymgym said:


> As far as fashion goes I never had a "smashing job", never did one magasine cover, nothing considered "big deal" TBH.. But did lots covers and centerfold for "solo" (meaning posing alone and nude) for Gay magasines in the States yes.


bet there are photos of your widge all over the place



Simspin said:


> you can do sum cool things with photshop these days!


might have to give that a go...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I dont know if its been said as i havent read through the arguement lol, but do you feel the same way nidge?

if so looks like your onto a winner!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Fat said:


>


I've been to Trojan Free fighters for 5-6 years and never once seen that lying cnut teach an MMA class or even show up so that's another lie right there LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I dont know if its been said as i havent read through the arguement lol, but do you feel the same way nidge?
> 
> if so looks like your onto a winner!


its not real silly, he made it up


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I dont know if its been said as i havent read through the arguement lol, but do you feel the same way nidge?
> 
> if so looks like your onto a winner!


I dont think he is home any more mate :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fat said:


>


wat a fat cock knocker!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GymGym i have a very good idea why don`t you film your self doing your lethal moves then you post it on here for us all 2 see? Or better yet provide a single plausible shred of evidence that proves without a shadow of a doubt, taht you can do what you say you can do. Do that and i will be the first one to admit i was wrong about everything and all that, in fact i will personally send you a letter to your address apologizing to you. If you can provide personal evidence not from the net but from you the lethal killer him self, that you are without a shadow of a doubt a trained model killer mercenary or what ever.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Gymgym, stop pretending you are friends with people on vids you have seen on youtube :tongue:


Proof I have been trained by Mo.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


like i sed u can do a lot with photshop these days!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


you didnt say you could do brilliant shadow animals as well. you are a seriously talented fella


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you didnt say you could do brilliant shadow animals as well. you are a seriously talented fella


the top one is edd the duck.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


sorry mate, but nowhere on there does it say "gymgym" :confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Simspin said:


> the top one is edd the duck.


I thought it was a lhama with a bit of an attitude problem


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I thought it was a lhama with a bit of an attitude problem


to be fair, the bottom one is the best shadow puppet anus ive ever seen!


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

nudge good boy. now can we see the letter you sent back lol . make the most of it mate .you both must be happy .

and for you to copy this and put it on here you must be proud as punch . go for it life is to short


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

her'es another one for your wall mate.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fat said:


>


LOOOOOOOOOOOOL that's one of the funniest things i've ever seen, from that video his techniques include how to repeatedly smash someone in the face with a baseball bat and how to throw your drink in someones face in a pub then open hand slap them, where do i sign up to learn these advanced techniques?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I thought it was a lhama with a bit of an attitude problem


could be mite be best to ask bread with him bin black?......or is he


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TG123 said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL that's one of the funniest things i've ever seen, from that video his techniques include how to repeatedly smash someone in the face with a baseball bat and how to throw your drink in someones face in a pub then open hand slap them, where do i sign up to learn these advanced techniques?


no mate, there was also "advanced eye gouging" and "bollock run away kick"


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, there was also "advanced eye gouging" and "bollock run away kick"


and if u dont know them u wont last 2 mins out there!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


Just to point something out. From the 1st image it states you attended the course on 13th June 2012 but this was signed on the 12th June 2012 so prior to the course date. Hmmmmmmmm lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


Ok now i actually believe you been trained by the guy, but being trained by that guy does not make you into someone ho can kill with their bare hands, the guy trains every normal joe for money in street self defense.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i know who he is.
> 
> I also know he's an ex guardsman who goes around pretending he was a royal marine or in the SAS in order to sell his crappy self defense DVDs.
> 
> He's a lying fantasist, so I can imagine you two have a great time with each other.


And yet he could beat the living sh1t of any of u on this forum. Any of u I mean whether u are a 250lbs BB or light weight.



FrankDangerMaus said:


> I've been to Trojan Free fighters for 5-6 years and never once seen that lying cnut teach an MMA class or even show up so that's another lie right there LOL


Doesnt concern me as far as I know I met the guy and trained with him and he's lethal.



infernal0988 said:


> GymGym i have a very good idea why don`t you film your self doing your lethal moves then you post it on here for us all 2 see? Or better yet provide a single plausible shred of evidence that proves without a shadow of a doubt, taht you can do what you say you can do. Do that and i will be the first one to admit i was wrong about everything and all that, in fact i will personally send you a letter to your address apologizing to you. If you can provide personal evidence not from the net but from you the lethal killer him self, that you are without a shadow of a doubt a trained model killer mercenary or what ever.


lol You really think am gonna go trough the asshle of doing this ?? U a dreamer. Better, come down to London and I will show u myself mate. Fair game ?



Simspin said:


> like i sed u can do a lot with photshop these days!


How pathetic of u I swear. This the lowest of the lowest to be arguing evidences.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Mo Teague is not some lethal ex-special forces martial arts instructor,

he's an old has been who pretends to be one.

The fact you cannot see through him does not surprise me in the least gymgym, he probably thinks you're a really 'ard bastard too lmfao


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Just to point something out. From the 1st image it states you attended the course on 13th June 2012 but this was signed on the 12th June 2012 so prior to the course date. Hmmmmmmmm lol


ex forces then he is upto date with his admin, prior preparation my friend


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Ok now i actually believe you been trained by the guy, but being trained by that guy does not make you into someone ho can kill with their bare hands, the guy trains every normal joe for money in street self defense.


Okies and ur point is ??

Yes it does. I've got + 200hrs under his belt as private tuition of group of 12 every weekends and some weekdays. Practice makes perfect and that practice gave me the experience to restrain or keep at distance any threat or developping threat or active threat.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no mate, there was also "advanced eye gouging" and "bollock run away kick"


And the "use crisps as a deadly weapon"


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

Fat said:


>


LMFAO did I just see him hit someone with a bag of crisps :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

gymgym said:


> And yet he could beat the living sh1t of any of u on this forum. Any of u I mean whether u are a 250lbs BB or light weight.
> 
> Doesnt concern me as far as I know I met the guy and trained with him and he's lethal.
> 
> ...


just for that your off my xmas card list!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymgym said:


> And yet he could beat the living sh1t of any of u on this forum. Any of u I mean whether u are a 250lbs BB or light weight.
> 
> Doesnt concern me as far as I know I met the guy and trained with him and he's lethal.
> 
> ...


I say the same to you do you really think im gonna be flying over from Norway to England for a lesson in ball kicking and bitch slapping? Btw iv trained Keysi fighting method KFM for over 3 years now so yeah i do know what the hell im talking about. You should know what KFM is if your such a hotshot lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> And the "use crisps as a deadly weapon"


With this bar fighters skills, anything is a deadly weapon. Its a rough world...

....although, ive been smashed with glasses a few times...never had a packet of crisps thrown at me though??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How can I get trained by Mo? I'm from London ...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Mo Teague is not some lethal ex-special forces martial arts instructor,
> 
> he's an old has been who pretends to be one.
> 
> The fact you cannot see through him does not surprise me in the least gymgym, he probably thinks you're a really 'ard bastard too lmfao


Mate am done arguing with u. You hadnt met him and yet u judging him to be a real sh1t ??? That makes u one ignorant fella. Odd of u standing more than 10 seconds on ur feet are down 0.000001 % of chance.

Am done here.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> With this bar fighters skills, anything is a deadly weapon. Its a rough world...
> 
> ....although, ive been smashed with glasses a few times...never had a packet of crisps thrown at me though??


i would eat the b-stards rite on up even prawn cocktail!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I say the same to you do you really think im gonna be flying over from Norway to England for a lesson in ball kicking and bitch slapping? Btw iv trained Keysi fighting method KFM for over 3 years now so yeah i do know what the hell im talking about. You should know what KFM is if your such a hotshot lol


Jet Kun Do is my speciality. Anything else I am not interested in or even aware of some. And am no "hotshot" lolol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i once ate salt and vinegar crisps with a cut lip. it really hurt.

edit: i would do it again tho cos im hard me! and im trained in the art of snack-i-do


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> How can I get trained by Mo? I'm from London ...


You should find his contact infos online. Do some researches!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Jet Kun Do is my speciality. Anything else I am not interested in or even aware of some. And am no "hotshot" lolol


i thort u were dun here?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Man UKM has changed, guy put a nice letter up from his gf and all hell breaks loose saying it's a private matter. If he's have put a pic of her up there would have been 10000000 posts asking for pics of her naked which of course isn't a private thing 

At least the 15pgs made good reading with my coffee

Carry on


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Jet Kun Do is my speciality. Anything else I am not interested in or even aware of some. And am no "hotshot" lolol


Right then tell me the 5 basic principles of the basis of personal development under Jet Kun Do that the founder Bruce Lee (little dragon) Stated as the building foundation for he`s martial art common tell me or even yet tell me a simple one, tell me why the stance in jet kun do is the exact way that it is & where did he get the idea from.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Right then tell me the 5 basic principles of the basis of personal development under Jet Kun Do that the founder Bruce Lee (little dragon) Stated as the building foundation for he`s martial art common tell me or even yet tell me a simple one, tell me why the stance in jet kun do is the exact way that it is & where did he get the idea from.


if you listen very carefully you may be able to hear gymgym googling away like mad!


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Right then tell me the 5 basic principles of the basis of personal development under Jet Kun Do that the founder Bruce Lee (little dragon) Stated as the building foundation for he`s martial art common tell me or even yet tell me a simple one, tell me why the stance in jet kun do is the exact way that it is & where did he get the idea from.


dont question bruce lee


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is cracking me up. It's like being at school, "I'm harder then you are", " I do karate and can kick you a.rse", "look at my certificate's! look! I can kill someone!". Measuring each other's c0cks will be next. lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Jet Kun Do is my speciality. Anything else I am not interested in or even aware of some. And am no "hotshot" lolol


Do you ever use the grappling techniques to wrestle the old men you pose for to the floor?It must be hard when you're covered in lube,I for one am impressed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> if you listen very carefully you may be able to hear gymgym googling away like mad!


Sort of like taking a sea shell to your ear and listening to the ocean


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Man UKM has changed, guy put a nice letter up from his gf and all hell breaks loose saying it's a private matter. If he's have put a pic of her up there would have been 10000000 posts asking for pics of her naked which of course isn't a private thing
> 
> At least the 15pgs made good reading with my coffee
> 
> Carry on


what you talking about RACK...oh yeah, this was some love thread thing :lol: , we are onto "gymgym attack" now. This is a fun game.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

12" 

thats my cock pheonixlaw


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

phoenixlaw said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is cracking me up. It's like being at school, "I'm harder then you are", " I do karate and can kick you a.rse", "look at my certificate's! look! I can kill someone!". Measuring each other's c0cks will be next. lol


oi! watch the cheek fella! or i will post a picture of my 25m swimming certificate and you dont want that to happen!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is cracking me up. It's like being at school, "I'm harder then you are", " I do karate and can kick you a.rse", "look at my certificate's! look! I can kill someone!". Measuring each other's c0cks will be next. lol


my cinema bag of chili heat wave doritos is bigger than your bag of bacon walkers.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is cracking me up. It's like being at school, "I'm harder then you are", " I do karate and can kick you a.rse", "look at my certificate's! look! I can kill someone!". Measuring each other's c0cks will be next. lol


Nah mate im just calling him out i want to know if the guy actually has a basis of basic knowledge at the martial art he is so good at


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Mate am done arguing with u. You hadnt met him and yet u judging him to be a real sh1t ??? That makes u one ignorant fella. Odd of u standing more than 10 seconds on ur feet are down 0.000001 % of chance.
> 
> Am done here.


http://www.arrse.co.uk/wiki/Walts


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> my cinema bag of chili heat wave doritos is bigger than your bag of bacon walkers.


Yeah but bacon walkers are better so I win. Bite me...


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Simspin said:


> 12"
> 
> thats my cock pheonixlaw


Not allowed to include the one on your head though mate. That's cheating.

You deserved that for spelling Phoenix wrong.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Yeah but bacon walkers are better so I win. Bite me...


Haha i beat you all i have Pringles BBQ flavor & pork scratchings


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

your dad might be harder but my dads gay and he will sh4g your dad...worked every time in school :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Yeah but bacon walkers are better so I win. Bite me...


f.uck off, you cant dip bacon crisps in salsa dip. The are just not structurally safe for such a weighty job!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Comeon GymGym im stil lwaiting for you to answer my questions tick tok tick tok times going here...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


>


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Haha i beat you all i have Pringles BBQ flavor & pork scratchings


Not convinced, I think Pringles have got thinner over time as they are now trying to fit 99 crisps or whatever into a tub. Pork scratchings are not crisps m8, they are crusty pieces of pig fat with growths of hair sprouting from them.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Comeon GymGym im stil lwaiting for you to answer my questions tick tok tick tok times going here...


*gymgym frantically searching google*


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> come on, she will be furious that he posted her name, address, photo and a few naked pictures as well. oh wait..


Think there's actually a few, just the real ones keep quiet about it. Same as the people with more extraordinary lives don't go on about it too much.

The ones who have a boring life and invent a ridiculously interesting one are a different thing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't want to be seen to be picking on Gymgym.

I'd like it to be clear that I would make fun of anyone who made such ludicrous claims all the time, it's nothing personal.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> oi! watch the cheek fella! or i will post a picture of my 25m swimming certificate and you dont want that to happen!


Errr..... I have a 50m badge stitched onto a towel somewhere. I will get my towel out on ya!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I don't want to be seen to be picking on Gymgym.
> 
> I'd like it to be clear that I would make fun of anyone who made such ludicrous claims all the time, it's nothing personal.


How? What's unrealistic about knowing the pressure point to kill a man in 2 seconds? He's had 200 hours with mo


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> f.uck off, you cant dip bacon crisps in salsa dip. The are just not structurally safe for such a weighty job!


Wo, Wo, Wo, hang on..... Doritoes are CHIPS not CRISPS! Your all cheaters.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Not allowed to include the one on your head though mate. That's cheating.
> 
> You deserved that for spelling Phoenix wrong.


I was talking to pheonixlaw not you

its not all about you gymgym er i mean phoenixlaw :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Wo, Wo, Wo, hang on..... Doritoes are CHIPS not CRISPS! Your all cheaters.


Not in England they arnt!!! We also say rubbish for garbage and also pronounce words properly (apart from johnny lee :lol: )


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not in England they arnt!!! We also say rubbish for garbage and also pronounce words properly (apart from johnny lee :lol: )


They are tortilla CHIPS though that as far as I know came from USA. I have never referred to them as crisps.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

PMSL read first page and first thoughts, what a lovely letter and what an utter utter bellend for posting it. Sorry Nidge but that is way out of order. She has trust issues etc well done for re-affirming them. you should do the decent thing and delete the whole thread.

Saying that, jump from page 1 to page 17 and it's a crisp fight?! Ow well, that's the internet for you.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmmm i guess he couldnt show he oh well i bet hes on a secret spy mission somewhere.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> They are tortilla CHIPS though that as far as I know came from USA. I have never referred to them as crisps.


they are in the crisp section of tesco...thats good enough for me!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wish my wife wrote me a letter like that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Anyone fancy a pint?


I fancy about 10 of em


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I fancy about 10 of em


And loads of crisps. All this talk, I'm starving.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> And loads of crisps. All this talk, I'm starving.


im getting 20 chicken nuggets from mcdonalds in about 30mins!!!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they are in the crisp section of tesco...thats good enough for me!


There is also Vagiseal in the same section as Gillette razors in Tesco. That's not a justified reason.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im getting 20 chicken nuggets from mcdonalds in about 30mins!!!


Is that it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> There is also Vagiseal in the same section as Gillette razors in Tesco. That's not a justified reason.


And fem fresh. Mrs uses regular. Dont know why, i like it when its a bit rotten.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> Is that it?


erm.....what do you think :lol:


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> And fem fresh. Mrs uses regular. Dont know why, i like it when its a bit rotten.


Yeah agreed, something about the saltiness IMO. If it smells of lavender I aint so keen.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> And loads of crisps. All this talk, I'm starving.


XXL portion of Fish &Chips with about 10 pints or more & pork scratchings , then move onto grilled spareribbs basted in bbq sauce , then finish it all off with 1 liter of IronBrew & a deep fried marsbar


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> XXL portion of Fish &Chips with about 10 pints or more & pork scratchings , then move onto grilled spareribbs basted in bbq sauce , then finish it all off with 1 liter of IronBrew & a deep fried marsbar


Sounds wonderful. I would be sick after that though. Oh well less calories if a puke!! Woop.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenixlaw said:


> Yeah agreed, something about the saltiness IMO. If it smells of lavender I aint so keen.


lol, im not even joking, i always tell her not to wash before i lick it :lol: (she doesnt say the same to me though haha)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet no-one can beat this:

54g protein, 141g carbs, 64g fat = 1369 calories


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> Sounds wonderful. I would be sick after that though. Oh well less calories if a puke!! Woop.


Thats what i call pigging out though  Damn now im hungry gotta go eat woop woop!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, im not even joking, i always tell her not to wash before i lick it :lol: (she doesnt say the same to me though haha)


Yeah, I would say a women should suck on a dirty one from time to time but then the majority of men have 4skin and IMO that needs to be cleaned.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> I bet no-one can beat this:
> 
> 54g protein, 141g carbs, 64g fat = 1369 calories


you shore thats dead?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Fat said:


> I bet no-one can beat this:
> 
> 54g protein, 141g carbs, 64g fat = 1369 calories


What's for main?

Looking good in your avi too mate, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Write her one back and she won't even text you back!

That's what usually happens to me!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Jux said:


> What's for main?
> 
> Looking good in your avi too mate, well done :thumbup1:


he wants your baby's :wub:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Proof I have been trained by Mo.
> 
> View attachment 85816
> 
> ...


The pass criteria must have been tough as he signed it before you took the course, so it's either photoshopped really badly or completely worthless! Nice proof

And I see you're offering to fight people again, is this you're inner black coming out or you have lost your fear of accidentally killing people?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Right then tell me the 5 basic principles of the basis of personal development under Jet Kun Do that the founder Bruce Lee (little dragon) Stated as the building foundation for he`s martial art common tell me or even yet tell me a simple one, tell me why the stance in jet kun do is the exact way that it is & where did he get the idea from.


Gimme a break lol I just got back from Tesco fawck! Five ways of attack:

Single attack

Indirect Attack

Attack by Combination

Attack by Draw

Hand Immobilization Attack

There is no one stand on JKD but ur own stand that shall be unpenetrable that's all. And Bruce perfected that to perfection.



a.notherguy said:


> if you listen very carefully you may be able to hear gymgym googling away like mad!


You wish :laugh:



Fat said:


> I bet no-one can beat this:
> 
> 54g protein, 141g carbs, 64g fat = 1369 calories


Just had a brownie chocci cake and wholemeal + cereals bread


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> The pass criteria must have been tough as he signed it before you took the course, so it's either photoshopped really badly or completely worthless! Nice proof
> 
> And I see you're offering to fight people again, is this you're inner black coming out or you have lost your fear of accidentally killing people?


Seminar was in May, I got the papers in June and def an error in when attending there but no biggie really :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Gimme a break lol I just got back from Tesco fawck! Five ways of attack:
> 
> Single attack
> 
> ...


Not exactly although you are right about the basics their , but he`s foot stance that he tried teaching. Was taken from fencing when he saw the way the fencers delivered quick blows moving fast in & fast out, thats what i was hinting at.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

I love the evolution of this thread- from love letter to discussing martial arts.

Thats why i love UK-M


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Gimme a break lol I just got back from Tesco fawck! Five ways of attack:
> 
> Single attack
> 
> ...


Sounds like attacks you would tell your Pokemon to do.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Seminar was in May, I got the papers in June and def an error in when attending there but no biggie really :whistling:


It's actually quite a big biggie, as it makes it worthless, lol.

As an aside, when you were working backstage with usher until 4am, how comes you took your pics from the cheap seats at the back of the normal crowd. Now call me fussy, if I was the only security on the night for usher I think I'd have taken them backstage and got a pic with the man himself! But that's if I'd really been doing what I said I was!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

laurie g said:


> I love the evolution of this thread- from love letter to discussing martial arts.
> 
> Thats why i love UK-M


On 10 yeah, honest!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Jet Kun Do is my speciality. Anything else I am not interested in or even aware of some. And am no "hotshot" lolol


Gymgym if its your speciality and have had 200plus hours of experience shouldnt you be able to spell JEET KUN DO?


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Gymgym if its your speciality and have had 200plus hours of experience shouldnt you be able to spell JEET KUN DO?


Jet sounds better.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you got a invitation to the kumite yet? :lol:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kimball said:


> As an aside, when you were working backstage with usher until 4am, how comes you took your pics from the cheap seats at the back of the normal crowd. Now call me fussy, if I was the only security on the night for usher I think I'd have taken them backstage and got a pic with the man himself! But that's if I'd really been doing what I said I was!


You'd think he'd put a bit more effort into these tales wouldn't you?

He's rumbled every single time within hours of posting.

So he's actually working as someone who shows concert goers to their seats, like the character in That Peter Kay Thing.

Brilliant.

Do you sell ice cream too during the intermission?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Not exactly although you are right about the basics their , but he`s foot stance that he tried teaching. Was taken from fencing when he saw the way the fencers delivered quick blows moving fast in & fast out, thats what i was hinting at.


Def fencing was an eye opener to him, agree yes.



Kimball said:


> It's actually quite a big biggie, as it makes it worthless, lol. *pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff*
> 
> As an aside, when you were working backstage with usher until 4am, how comes you took your pics from the cheap seats at the back of the normal crowd. Now call me fussy, if I was the only security on the night for usher I think I'd have taken them backstage and got a pic with the man himself! But that's if I'd really been doing what I said I was!


lol Joker!! You really need to be working there to see what's like. I had Usher all for myself during sound check and there's no way in the world I'ld take a pic since I was there exactly for that: making sure none of the crew or guys working there would use a camera phone, doors opened @ 7 but he went on stage @ 9 and only then yes cameras were allowed so I took a couple from far since I wasnt in the "pit" (next to the stage) but guarding the front doors and later the stage door from where I had a chat with his dancers. And I was there 'til 1am so no 4am.



Bashy said:


> Gymgym if its your speciality and have had 200plus hours of experience shouldnt you be able to spell JEET KUN DO?


Jet Kun Do or Jeet Kun Do yes u right this a crucial mistake like I care wether it's two "e" or one "e" lolol but fair enough yes Jeet Kun Do still I much prefer spelling in Jet Kun Do :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Archive footage of Gymgym training from a young age. Quite the prodigy I'll have you know


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Dux said:


> Do you sell ice cream too during the intermission?


No I dont sell ice cream but would gladly make u my Black Whore and sell ur Black @rse this I would love to!

:laugh:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

gymgym said:


> No I dont sell ice cream but would gladly make u my Black Whore and sell ur Black @rse this I would love to!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

gymgym said:


> Def fencing was an eye opener to him, agree yes.
> 
> lol Joker!! You really need to be working there to see what's like. I had Usher all for myself during sound check and there's no way in the world I'ld take a pic since I was there exactly for that: making sure none of the crew or guys working there would use a camera phone, doors opened @ 7 but he went on stage @ 9 and only then yes cameras were allowed so I took a couple from far since I wasnt in the "pit" (next to the stage) but guarding the front doors and later the stage door from where I had a chat with his dancers. And I was there 'til 1am so no 4am.
> 
> Jet Kun Do or Jeet Kun Do yes u right this a crucial mistake like I care wether it's two "e" or one "e" lolol but fair enough yes Jeet Kun Do still I much prefer spelling in Jet Kun Do :lol:


Mo would throw his pint at you for spelling it incorrectly


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

gymgym said:


> No I dont sell ice cream but would gladly make u my Black Whore and sell ur Black @rse this I would love to!
> 
> :laugh:


Do your regulars like a bit of black, too?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> Have you got a invitation to the kumite yet? :lol:


I wonder if gymgym met this man


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Five ways of attack:
> 
> Single attack
> 
> ...


which one does the "throw pint of beer in blokes face" fall under?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Jux said:


>


He's got it coming 

And thats only the beginning, every time he's gonna play funny with me, am gonna treat him as he should be "treated".. nothing less.

I warned the mods of his @rshole behavior toward me and nothing had been done so now am gonna do things my way 

Am off guys

Ps, that wasnt racist at all. It's the true. His black @rse need to be toasted!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I love how on planet dymgym I am actually black :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

TG123 said:


> which one does the "throw pint of beer in blokes face" fall under?


Jesus.. just fawck off would u ? lol Is this some kind of test to see how good I am ??? I answered the other guy' Q and that's enough.

Braking [email protected] guy

Am def OFF to work.

[email protected]


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dux, be careful what you say your life could be at risk :whistling:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> Dux, be careful what you say your life could be at risk :whistling:


He can't even successfully leave for work :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you gonna stop nailing the other bird then mate :whistling:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> you gonna stop nailing the other bird then mate :whistling:


He's challenged her to a Letter Write-Off, the one that tugs on the heart strings the most, wins


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you gonna stop nailing the other bird then mate :whistling:


what bird?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fat said:


> what bird?


the squirter .


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poor Gymgym got pumped again lol, I wish he'd post up some vids of his lethal death moves. I saw a pic of him in some run down hallway standing in what he claimed to be an unbreakable ready for anything stance. TBH it looked like he was recieving a BJ and photoshoped the guy outta the pic and painted some trousers on lol.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gymgym, apologies if some else has asked this but what brand of beer is most effective in a pub fight?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

GymGym looks deadly to me :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fat has found a new avi .


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fat said:


> GymGym looks deadly to me :lol:


If you turned that shower on would his hair fall off?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry couldnt resist here's the blowjob stance I was talking about :-



and here's what he says about it :-

"Out from my client today well I hit the "semi stance position" in which literally all strikes coming forward would be fruitless. Have a look and to say this is not to mess around when taking that one stance. More like a warning"

Fat's Gymgym looks deadly creepy in that pic.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

TG123 said:


> If you turned that shower on would his hair fall off?


Depends how strong the glue is.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Gymgym's like the new Godwins Law, gets a mention in every thread recently.. :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dux said:


> I love how on planet dymgym I am actually black :lol:


He's warned the mods now he's warning you, he's doing it his way. Sounds like the tag line from a film. Are you in trouble or what!

I think he means you have a black personality because of your anger, not your actual skin colour.

Are you very scared?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

GymGym is probably the leanest on this site though.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm so scared I'm gonna go on YouTube and start watching clips of how to become a lethal weapon in 5 3 minutes videos in order to protect myself.

I don't think I'll ever perfect that shower stance though.

Is that known as the Mincing Swan?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gymgym said:


> Def fencing was an eye opener to him, agree yes.
> 
> lol Joker!! You really need to be working there to see what's like. I had Usher all for myself during sound check and there's no way in the world I'ld take a pic since I was there exactly for that: making sure none of the crew or guys working there would use a camera phone, doors opened @ 7 but he went on stage @ 9 and only then yes cameras were allowed so I took a couple from far since I wasnt in the "pit" (next to the stage) but guarding the front doors and later the stage door from where I had a chat with his dancers. And I was there 'til 1am so no 4am.
> 
> Jet Kun Do or Jeet Kun Do yes u right this a crucial mistake like I care wether it's two "e" or one "e" lolol but fair enough yes Jeet Kun Do still I much prefer spelling in Jet Kun Do :lol:


Yes sure, of course that makes sense bo11ox!

And any news on why your martial arts beer throwing training certs are fake?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What letter?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

seems gymgyms the hottest topic this month :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dux said:


> I'm so scared I'm gonna go on YouTube and start watching clips of how to become a lethal weapon in 5 3 minutes videos in order to protect myself.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever perfect that shower stance though.
> 
> Is that known as the Mincing Swan?


Shower stance pffft you best hope he doesnt break into his blowjob stance that looks deadlier!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed, serving no purpose what so ever now.


----------

